# Snow dog



## stickbow shooter

Did anyone happen to catch Michigan out of doors last night ? There was a machine on there called a snow dog. It looked like it would be great for hauling out deer and ice fishing. The only thing I could find that was close was a Yvon Martel on line but it was electric. The one on the show was gas. Anyone have any experience with it ?


----------



## HemlockNailer

stickbow shooter said:


> Did anyone happen to catch Michigan out of doors last night ? There was a machine on there called a snow dog. It looked like it would be great for hauling out deer and ice fishing. The only thing I could find that was close was a Yvon Martel on line but it was electric. The one on the show was gas. Anyone have any experience with it ?


Call Frank's in Linwood. They will answer all of your ?????


----------



## mso795

Is this it ?
http://snowdog.club/


----------



## stickbow shooter

Yep that's it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MossyHorns

Looks cool! I bet you would have to register it as an ORV, because it dose not meet the definition of a snowmobile.


----------



## stickbow shooter

MossyHorns said:


> Looks cool! I bet you would have to register it as an ORV, because it dose not meet the definition of a snowmobile.


That was another thing I was wondering also. I am going to have to go over to Frank's and check them out. Probably pricey. But still neat .


----------



## Busterboy

The Diablo Rouge reborn.


----------

